# Dado Sled for Router Table



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have to make some racks that are going to be held together by half lap joints. I have a cheap table saw and an even cheaper dado stack that has a max. width of about 1/2", so I built a sled for my router table which has a 3/4" bit.









Here is the sled.








Close up.








The first laps are dead on.








Not too shabby if I don't say so myself.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your router table sled idea. Didn't know I could do that! Gives me some ideas..


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice. i will definitely make one like that. very useful.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I like that alot. you could incorporate some DC on it by attaching a hose on the one end and closing it off with a little plexiglass up to the dado cut.... Just a thought.

Great sled though.... I just might have to make one like that. Hope you don't mind if I steal your idea.

Fabian


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> I like that alot. you could incorporate some DC on it by attaching a hose on the one end and closing it off with a little plexiglass up to the dado cut.... Just a thought.
> 
> Great sled though.... I just might have to make one like that. Hope you don't mind if I steal your idea.
> 
> Fabian


I was thinking of a way to do dust collection this weekend. It was alomng the lines of your idea.

And if you or anyone wants to make your own, I would just consider that awesome and would love to see what improvements could be done on my "design". Truthfully I figured something like this was common.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

its "common" things like this that us hobbiest woodworkers may not be aware of, and I, for one, appreciate that you posted it.

Thanks again.

Fabian


----------

